# Login hanging at Login.live.com



## dkirby (Dec 14, 2007)

My company has offered me access to Microsoft e-learning. While in the corp. office (with my laptop) I created login indentity and successfully entered the e-learning site. Since returning to my home office I am unable to login. Once I reach this

https://login.live.com/login.srf?wa...nersource/&NRCACHEHINT=Guest&lc=1033&id=44542

I get no further. It doesn't time out. It just keeps cycling as if it were trying to get to the login screen.

From home, I have a sattellite connection and Lynksys Wireless-G router. I am assuming the problem must lie with one of these since everything else would be the same as when in the office.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Maybe it's a cookie problem. Some sites may need third party cookies accepted.


----------



## dkirby (Dec 14, 2007)

I deleted cookies and internet history... this did get me a screen to input my login id and password -- then nothing. I see a message stating "Waiting for https://mbs.microsoft.com/...." However, with same computer and same browser, I successfully logged in from corp headquarters. Now can't from home office.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you cleared your cache, cookies, and waited 24 hours?


----------

